# Mazer Mini E to Niche zero?



## CageyH (Oct 8, 2017)

I currently have a Mazzer Mini Electronic A grinder.

Several times a week I get up early to go to work, and make a coffee before I leave.

The Type A takes about 20 seconds to grind the coffee I need for a double shot for my morning latte.

The noise has been known to wake my daughter. Several choices exist, such as some different burrs to reduce the time, but I am thinking that I could use this as an excuse for a better grinder to partner my ECM Synchronika. Thoughts at the moment are the Niche Zero, but I will obviously lose the convenience of dosing.

Are there any other quiet grinders worth considering?

Whateever else comes next needs to be a significant upgrade to make it worthwhile, as I can always grind my beans elsewhere to keep the noise down if really needed.


----------



## Jony (Sep 8, 2017)

Well I had a compak E5 was really good, was pretty loud and some retention. I think the Niche beats it hands down in all aspects, just weigh out your shots the day before. I think it's a worthy upgrade.


----------



## L&R (Mar 8, 2018)

Niche is quite an easy to use, the quietest would be a manual grinder though.


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

Whether it is a machine or grinder, members often recommend / suggest what they have. In this case I am doing the same.

I had a Mazzer E and found it slow to grind, I changed the burr's for super jolly burr's and this speeded up the grind considerably (noise still the same)

I upgraded to a Ceado E 37 s which has a fast grind and is much quieter and also retains the dosing facility as well as manual dosing.

Depending on budget new or from for sale thread on the forum might fit the bill:rolleyes:


----------



## CageyH (Oct 8, 2017)

The Caedo E37S is on the shortlist. As for a budget, it all depends on the grinder.

When I came to buy my first decent Espresso machine, I completely blew my budget. I am not so keen to do that on a grinder, unless it is significantly better.

I have just fitted the 33M burrs to the Mini. Grinding time has almost halved. That will certainly help.

I am in no rush to replace the grinder just yet, but the thought is there.


----------



## L&R (Mar 8, 2018)

Having Mazzer Mini E and Niche I wouldn't bother myself to use Mazzer M at home daily. And because I have and E37S I can say it is really good but the price.


----------



## Cjogo (Aug 11, 2017)

Ironically enough I have gone through from the original Mazzer Mini electronic to a Niche. The Niche is worth its weight in Gold to me. It never pretended to be the perfect grinder, but it works a treat!

The Mazzer mini has been on the side cleaned for about 4 months as a backup but suffered from the hopper being filled up to the middle or greater at all times blues.... Don't drink enough coffee to justify a half filled hopper.

On the noise issue of the Niche can't quantify sound volume without a DB meter. I think its fairly quiet... Hope this helps....


----------



## CageyH (Oct 8, 2017)

The 33M burrs are in the Mini E, and run for about 13 seconds to give me my 20g dose. That save about 9 seconds, so there is less noise.

I am going to see what happens with this Brexit malarkey before I order a Niche, as I don't want to get hit with import duty, or massive delays.


----------

